# Can I do this with WinMFS?



## bigusmfan (Feb 20, 2002)

So my TivoHD stuck at powering up after the power company cut power to repair some lines. I've tried pluggin and unplugging and giving it hours to finish, no luck. The HD has a solo Hitachi 1TB drive inside. I've not yet replaced the Hitachi with the OEM drive yet. I will be doing that this weekend just to make sure it's not a non-hdd problem. 

My question is: I have a number of recordings on this unit that I would like to save. Can I use WinMFS to copy the programs to another 1TB I have in an Antec MX-1? I would like to copy the shows, reformat the Hitachi, use WinMFS to mirror the OEM, expand the drive and recopy the shows back to the Hitachi. 
I'll run a full diagnostic on the Hitachi once I have the shows off. 

Can this be done? I haven't stayed abreast of tivo modding in the last year. If not WinMFS, can InstantCake be made to do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

If you use the updated version from www.MFSlive.org their is a possibility it may work provided the old drive works. You should ask this question in spikes forum at www.MFSlive.org. remember spikes version of www.mfslive.org uses a repaired version of the hinsdale version and it is the version that must be used.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Suggest that you use the MFSLive boot CD and try to copy the drive with the error tolerant dd_rescue utility.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No (known, or discussable here anyhow) software will pull and place individual recordings from and to a drive. 
You will have to copy or back up the entire drive somehow.


----------



## bigusmfan (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I put the OEM drive back in and it's stuck at "just a few minutes more." I'll let it run until tomorrow but I don't hold much hope. Any ideas.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Force a check and/or try to get it to re-install the OS with one of the kickstart code I would try 57 then 51 or 52


----------



## bigusmfan (Feb 20, 2002)

I've never tried kickstart before so thanks for the tip and the link. Tried the 57 and the 51. Both times there was a pause, the screen flashed black for a second then Tivo went to the "just a few minutes more" screen. This is on the OEM drive that I put back in. Is this good/bad? Should I let it run until tomorrow to see if anything happens? Is there a log file to see if the check reported any bad sectors or anything?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, there are log files stored in /var/log The only way I know to access them is by mounting partition 9 from the MFSLive CD then you use the linux commands "ls" to list the directory and "cat" to display the log file.

mkdir /mnt/var
mount /dev/sd?9 /mnt/var
cd /mnt/var/log
ls -lsrt
cat filename.ext


----------

